# Filter Test



## nouvellechef (Mar 9, 2011)

I was given 4 of these CAP filters. I have been skeptical of how well they would work because of there size. I have always used the giant, really heavy, CAN50's.

CAN's are like $180 a pop, they have run about one year. The smell was starting to come thru a bit. I shook the filters and it didnt help much. I have always had great luck with CAP products and luv them. So these were donated to run a test of how well they would do. Once a month they get taken down and rinsed under water, then sat out to dry. These are 50% of the cost of the CAN's.

Let the test begin. Will report back. Already luv them based on weight and size.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 9, 2011)

plz do NC ive just started flowering and i can allready smell them, they are going to stick me house out in 4 weeks time, not good
what are these filter's called ?
peace fruity


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 9, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> plz do NC ive just started flowering and i can allready smell them, they are going to stick me house out in 4 weeks time, not good
> what are these filter's called ?
> peace fruity



Organic air triple layer, by CAP

hxxp://www.randmsupply.com/

I know from the others the Snakebites stink. They must be working cause I smell nothing.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you, it's about time to replace mine. Your timing is impeccable as always.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

Good Thread, I need to get one but needs to be small and light because of shipping or will cost me a fortune. No where around here sells them.


----------



## fruity86 (Mar 9, 2011)

i just looked and all i found in the uk was k&n air filter or cheap rip off one's are these the same ? car filter = grow room filter 
or am i to stoned to even stay on track of what im looking for LOL 
anyone planing to get one in the uk ?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2011)

fruity86 said:
			
		

> i just looked and all i found in the uk was k&n air filter or cheap rip off one's are these the same ? car filter = grow room filter
> or am i to stoned to even stay on track of what im looking for LOL
> anyone planing to get one in the uk ?



If i do get one i will have it sent from the UK because its cheaper. Emailed an online shop i use hXXp://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/index.asp to see if they are going to get them in stock as they supply other CAP filters. You should try emailing, maybe more demand will convince them.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 17, 2011)

So first test was take filter off veg area, because same strains in each room. Right away, big big stink. Flower room, nothing. Nose right in exhaust, just smelled like clean, minerally air. This test will be a year in the making but right off, wow. For how small and lightweight and the cfm it can take without being over feed or pulled thru, is crazy nice. Way bad *** for $80 a pop for a 6". Little skeptical on just washing, but thats what they say and they are willing to back it. I like.


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 19, 2011)

You got me watching this one.
The Filters are actually made by Deau Passe, distributed by R&M. (hXXp://www.organicairfilter.com/product_detail_triplelayer.shtml) and they make Hepa Intake Filters also. I rock the Hepa Filters on my Intakes and love em.
HIGH CFM for sure. Sounds like they are doing the trick huh NC?


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 19, 2011)

This is a game changer if it continues to work out for you.

im watching.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Mar 19, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> This is a game changer if it continues to work out for you.
> 
> im watching.


 
:yeahthat:  

Keep us posted NC!


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 5, 2011)

Any one for a:bump: ?  Nouvellechef hows the filter holding up?


----------



## Locked (Apr 5, 2011)

AluminumMonster said:
			
		

> Any one for a:bump: ?  Nouvellechef hows the filter holding up?



I wish we cld @nouvellechef him...........:holysheep: 
My bad....wrong place.


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi. There bad ***. So tiny. Have not washed yet. Need too. I am willing to bet next to woodstove they will be dry in 12 hours. If smell is danger issue. Just get a extra one on standby to switch out when washing is needed. If no woodstove its def gonna need time to dry out completely. But the size and weight makes up for that issue.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 6, 2011)

they dry in munutes using a shop vac on blow, or just stick them on vortex fan exhaust after a good shake


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 10, 2011)

Still working well for odor control NC?


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes D, Srry for late reply.

Ok. 55 days in with filter, no wash. It was stinking bad this am. I unhooked, put new one on. Instantly, no smell. God these things rock. I washed 1st one, will let dry completely and hook back up and report back how long before another wash


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 28, 2011)

have shown that to the guy at the store i go and he promised that he will try to get some ... but i think no distributors for europe yet ... Is that right ?


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 28, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> have shown that to the guy at the store i go and he promised that he will try to get some ... but i think no distributors for europe yet ... Is that right ?



Have no idea. But now adays I would assume you can get anything, anywhere.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 28, 2011)

The problem is border taxes of products from USA ... thanks for the help


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Apr 29, 2011)

xxx.organicairfilters.com
deaupasseproducts ATgmail.com


----------



## bho_expertz (May 9, 2011)

Nice info  Thanks!


----------



## nouvellechef (May 9, 2011)

Didn't I see someone else has one on here? Fastcash?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (May 10, 2011)

yessir, greencrack x lacon, thread is in gen indoor sect.

edit: moved to grow journals


----------



## nouvellechef (May 16, 2011)

Ok. Stinking. Been about 17 days since last wash. Gave it a bath and back on. I put it on wet this time. Had slight smell for about 45 minutes, then gone.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok. Washed again.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jun 5, 2011)

I scrapped them.....imo.....they suck. Too much maintenance and they get dirty too fast restricting airflow. This goes for both the hepa and the carbon.
Phresh Filters have a new "small" carbon filter with higher cfm ratings, they are listed in Sunlight Supplies new catalogue, but I do not think they are on the market yet.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 5, 2011)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> I scrapped them.....imo.....they suck. Too much maintenance and they get dirty too fast restricting airflow. This goes for both the hepa and the carbon.
> Phresh Filters have a new "small" carbon filter with higher cfm ratings, they are listed in Sunlight Supplies new catalogue, but I do not think they are on the market yet.



50/50 on it. They do add more work. They seem to need the cleaning every 2-3 weeks. They def work. Just not hook up like CAN's and run one year or so. But they are tiny, easy to wash and def best choice for small rooms. Not stadium grows like yours


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey NC, i have been following this along very interested. What size room would you think it would work the best?


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 5, 2011)

Really any size. I run 2 in 240sq ft.


----------



## Parcero (Jun 6, 2011)

Good thread.

Nouvellechef, long time ago you posted a thread about stealth fan boxes, do you still have that thread somewhere, I cant find it here.

Thanks


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 6, 2011)

Think it got lost in the crash. Srry. Basically just mdf and soundboard screwed together.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 12, 2011)

Bump.

Still rockin them. Get washed every 3 weeks or so now.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 12, 2011)

Good to know. that will be my next filter.


----------



## Stoneage (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought two 8" organic charcoal filters, and I am in week 7 of flowering, and I can't smell a thing.


----------



## nouvellechef (Aug 13, 2011)

I snapped some macros tonight. I been holding out. Will post up in the am. So you can see what kinda mega stench they can contain  hope your sitting down for these ones....


----------



## Stoneage (Sep 8, 2011)

Nouvellchef, what are you washing your filters with? Washcloth, soap and water?


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Sep 9, 2011)

we just use a garden hose, out in the yard. in between washing a quick vacuum.


----------



## nouvellechef (Sep 9, 2011)

Bathtub. Just give it too kids. They think its the best bath toy ever!


----------



## Stoneage (Sep 12, 2011)

Thats funny nouvellechef, But I think my girls still prefer my little pony's!


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 13, 2011)

Just washed them. Been collecting dust for awhile in the move. But the babies are small and a stench is brewing. So gonna need them, if company comes over. Exhausting onto 10 acres of solid trees and mountain cold air is real nice. Company is the only filter exception.


----------



## Kushluvr (Nov 17, 2011)

im jealous.. i got an acre, and everyone around me, but its still not enough!!!


----------



## Stoneage (Dec 11, 2011)

So, I have been running these filter for awhile now, and they do work good. I decided to bring them to my carwash to give them a good washing, with some good pressure. I have done this before, and it seems to work well. For some reason, after two days of drying both filters, I put it back on the fan with pressure loss. I don't know what happened. It's just like I put a piece of plywood over the fan. When I feel my exhaust ducting, you can tell there is some good air flow exiting. When I put the filter back on, there is hardly any air flow, and all my pressure is lost. It was just fine before I washed the filters.  Normally, the passive intake will have nice cool air flow going through, that you can easily feel with your hand. Also, my door gets sucked close, and I know It is working how it should. I thought maybe the filters were just really wet still, but even if they were, I would not think that my "8 Vortex would get bogged down by being a little wet. Had anyone had this problem like this using the Filters? Any suggestions?


----------



## Stoneage (Dec 11, 2011)

No, they just say a regular washing. I tried to give them a good scrub in the tub once, but that did not really clean them good enough. That is why I though about the high pressure car wash. I have them sitting in front of my air intake on the floor to try to get them to dry more, if that is what is going on. I will give them another 24-0, with the fresh air circulating around them, then try again tomorrow night.


----------



## nouvellechef (Dec 11, 2011)

They will dry. Just takes time. I have extra ones, so when one comes off, another goes on. I shake the excess moisture off after washing. Then for me just put by woodstove for 24hrs. Prob hard on the fan when you put on damp, also. But they will dry and be back to normal. I also found pushing into them worked far better then pulling thru. Just my experience with them.


----------



## Stoneage (Dec 12, 2011)

I put one back on tonight, and it seems to be a lot better. Took about four days to fully dry. I think I just got carried away at the carwash. I bought two originally, just for the drying purpose. So I should be good for the rest of my flowering. I was in a bit of a panic, because my wife's friend was coming over. It's all good now.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 12, 2011)

I would suggest for cleaning those types of filters that you don't pressurewash them too hard if you can help it, and it works to "back-blow" them to remove material that has built up in one direction within the filter. I used to have to do that to forklift radiators whenever I was servicing forklifts. you blow pressurized air through in the opposite direction to blow out debris that is built up from the air pushing from the opposite side. It works quite well


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 17, 2011)

Are these the same ones?? these are cheap and triple layered. 85 bucks.

hXXp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/inch-triple-layer-singlepass-charcoal-fiber-filter-p-2365.html


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 17, 2011)

dman1234, we are runnin one of these, from the same outfit.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 18, 2011)

Fa$t, how is it working out for you? im thinking of ordering.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 18, 2011)

my wife say's it works great! i can't smell so good.
3 X 4 corner of the master BR, filter-fan-short flex into the attic.
6 in early flower, 3 of em skunk. when i open the flap for routine maint. ya can smell the skunk, but not when closed.
the filter even got rid of the pymetherine smell when battelin the borg!


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 18, 2011)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> my wife say's it works great! i can't smell so good.
> 3 X 4 corner of the master BR, filter-fan-short flex into the attic.
> 6 in early flower, 3 of em skunk. when i open the flap for routine maint. ya can smell the skunk, but not when closed.
> the filter even got rid of the pymetherine smell when battelin the borg!


 
Nice, I think im going to order.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 8, 2012)

so you order two of these to swap out and wash in the hose outside and your good for years????  If true...... I'll be ordering for sure.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 8, 2012)

As far as my experience. Yea. But i did find after 25-30 days they needed washing. And I also found pushing into them worked better than pulling thru.


----------



## Grower13 (Jan 8, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> As far as my experience. Yea. But i did find after 25-30 days they needed washing. And I also found pushing into them worked better than pulling thru.



Thanks...... I'm drawing through now...... I have to think about how these would change my set up...... everything works and balances out right now.


----------



## nvthis (Jan 8, 2012)

I have been using these for a couple years and they are "ok"... Perfect for my small room, but very restricting.. Pressure washing them is a huge no-no. A simple light rinse is all that is needed, with heavy vacuum on outside to remove dust and hair. In fact, I just 'dunk' mine once or twice and let it be, or do not get them wet at all (when just addressing flow rate)..

The problem with these are pretty easily noted.. Take a new one and hold it in one hand, then take one that has been washed twice and hold it in the other. See the difference?? Washing them strips out the charcoal pretty quickly.. That's probably why you were having to wash them more frequently as time goes, NC 

One of the things I really liked about these is they are small and light enough you can hook them right to the flange of your reflector if you so chose to.. Nifty lil' buggers, but do fall short of longevity or ease of use..


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Grower13 said:
			
		

> so you order two of these to swap out and wash in the hose outside and your good for years???? If true...... I'll be ordering for sure.


 
Thats what im wondering, i can get 2 for $185 delivered, if they work i will get them.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Feb 1, 2012)

washed ours again, like NV we pull thru ours, and vacuum the exterior as needed. set it in the tub and drop the shower head into it and crank the hot water valve on.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 1, 2012)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> washed ours again, like NV we pull thru ours, and vacuum the exterior as needed. set it in the tub and drop the shower head into it and crank the hot water valve on.



I thought NV pushed through......... your pulling through?....... if so...... how are they working....... I need to pull through myself.


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 9, 2012)

I was pulling thru. Then i found pushing thru worked better. I think it is because the carbon gets clogged up after washing monthly. Now my view of these are they are surely not a multi year filter. Sadly, back to heavy as heck filters. Guess its just easier to refill w/ fresh carbon each year.


----------



## NorCalHal (Feb 10, 2012)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Sadly, back to heavy as heck filters. Guess its just easier to refill w/ fresh carbon each year.


 
No sir, roll with Phresh Filters, they are crazy light. Can's suck.
I have been rocking the Phresh Filters for a couple of years now and no issues what so ever. Cheaper then Can's and half the weight.


----------

